# Fluvoxamine



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi gang,
I'm being prescribed an SSRI called Fluvoxamine. The script is from a psychologist whom I have never met. I have an big issue with trust. Taking this kind of medication is a last resort for me, I've been doing the herbal thing for quite a while now and, well, it's just not strong enough to help with what I'm dealing with ( a huge amount of dissociation, among other issues ). My life is severely affected by my disconnection to the world and myself, DD 'hamburger with the lot'. 
I'm wondering if anyone has tried fluvoxamine (fluvox,luvox) and if possible to pass on your experiences. I'm worried it may make me feel worse, which I don't think is possible, but it's a real concern. 
Thanks in advance,
Philos.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Philos said:


> Hi gang,
> I'm being prescribed an SSRI called Fluvoxamine. The script is from a psychologist whom I have never met. I have an big issue with trust. Taking this kind of medication is a last resort for me, I've been doing the herbal thing for quite a while now and, well, it's just not strong enough to help with what I'm dealing with ( a huge amount of dissociation, among other issues ). My life is severely affected by my disconnection to the world and myself, DD 'hamburger with the lot'.
> I'm wondering if anyone has tried fluvoxamine (fluvox,luvox) and if possible to pass on your experiences. I'm worried it may make me feel worse, which I don't think is possible, but it's a real concern.
> Thanks in advance,
> Philos.


I have not been on that but I have tried about 10 diffferent medications for dp and I will tell you what I've learned. Dp is an overall imbalance of many chemicals in the brain. Some areas of the brain are also abnormally over or under active. Flooding your brain with one specific chemical like seretonin, which is what Luvox is, will only cause to further tip the imbalance in your brain. It's just going to make things more imbalanced. Doctors and counselors perscribe medications because they want to believe that dp is a symptom of depression or anxiety and assume that our brains would react to medication the way a normal brain would. But that isn't the case on both parts. If dp was simply caused by a seretonin imbalance, taking an ssri would correct it but only if our brains were normal. In this case, there is such an overall imbalance of many brain chemicals that trying to aggressively treat just one imbalance is not going to cure the real issue and most of the time it just aggitates the other unbalanced chemicals, causing worsened or new symptoms.

Unfortunately, there isn't anything I've come across chemical or herbal that can help with the dissociative symptoms. I wish I knew what to tell you but I honestly don't think that taking an ssri is the answer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks usetobetinyfairypeople,

I appreciate and value your comments, enough to not try it yet. I really am wary of doctors and their medicine. I don't trust them, partly due to their inexperience with dissociative disorders and often their complete lack of knowledge and faith in herbal and holistic approaches. An old friend of mine who is a naturopath, and once the President of a Herbal Association told me "the main reason the medical profession are not interested in herbs is, you can't put a patent on a plant" ie you can't make any money from them.
I gonna stick to my guns and continue with my naturopathic remedies. At least they're keeping me stable some of the time!

Thanks again for your wise words.
Take care,

Philos


----------

